# Warm winter wear



## hmw0 (Dec 14, 2016)

Snug as a bug in his new fleece suit! Perfect for his first cold Northern Ontario winter. This was lovingly sewn by my mom from a Kwik Sew pattern I downloaded. If anyone would like the pattern, please let me know.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

I would like to have the pattern, if you don`t mind sharing. it seems to be snug and warm, and looks amazing on your pup


----------



## hmw0 (Dec 14, 2016)

I pm'd you . Let me know if it doesn't go through


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

it did, OMG, thank you so much.


----------

